# Dressing up...



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

So what is everyone thinking of going as this year?  

~~Bill~~


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm pretty boring myself... for our party, I'm recycling the Dracula costume I bought last year (it was expensive, so I need to get my $$ out of it). Then on Halloween, I'll be dressing up the same way I did in my avatar picture.

What is the cemetery man going as?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I bought a gypsy costume this year to wear. Gonna have to find some shoes and accessories to go with it.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

i am going to be goign as a zombie, in the costume i made 
(well, i still need to add some finishing touch3es to it for a party on friday, which means you will all get photos!)


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I am going to be a zombie kitten this year .. should be interesting to see how that one turns out


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

Zombie again this year  seems to have the most terror affect on the neighbors


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

something similar to my sig....evil clowns rock


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> What is the cemetery man going as?


Not sure, it's been a couple years so I was thinking of going as Silent Bob and have my nephew dress like Jay but when I told him the only thing he needs to wear is a blonde wig he brisled, he wants to wear a mask, lol

~~Bill~~


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

going for blood and gore this year..expposed facial bones, torn flesh, LOTS of blood(homemade)..I'm going for shock value.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Shaun of the Dead, see avatar.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Here are my pics from this year, I'm sort of a psychotic Silent Bob


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

From the looks of it, Bob got tired of hearing Jay's inanities and stealing his thunder and decided to do something about it...permanently!


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Pretty much  

~~Bill~~


----------

